

Ask YC: Anyone else trying out zenbe's email? - jakewolf

I just got an invite to the beta, but I'm a lazy emailer and a little wary of importing all of my yahoo mail to their site. Anyone already playing guinea pig?
======
Payton
I am using it along side my gmail account. I like the way the way they have
improved traditional email. I like their tabbed interface and the calendar
tool is fairly useful as well.

The best feature is the attachment tab. Having a list of all the attachments
you are currently storing is a very nice feature.

I haven't had any problems with having other accounts forwarding to my Zenbe
address, I am having a good beta experience!

------
vlad
Their startup is one I've thought would be a good idea (a universal inbox),
and it sounds like they already have a calendar and some other features built-
in.

------
rksprst
I tried it, it's ok. It needs message previews and keyboard navigation
(they're going to add keyboard shortcuts soon). The integrated to-do/calendar
is a great feature, I just wish gmail had it. Getting emails is also a bit
slower than in gmail (not that slow, but enough to notice).

------
thorax
It didn't seem to do anything useful when it tried to add additional email
addresses from outside sources. Nothing ever imported and for some it didn't
ask passwords or anything. Just didn't immediately understand what would
happen next, so I left and didn't come back (yet?).swor

------
Human_USB
I would love to test this out. This is the first time hearing of this. I do
need something to keep my over wired life in control.

jason.swindle (at) gmail.com

------
ajbatac
it sucks. coz i still don't have an invite. anyone with a kind heart email me
an email from zenbe's inviting me to their new email service. boy. im really
an email addict.

~~~
gm
Wish I could... You did not post your email, and there does not seem to be a
way to invite your from my account (either that, or it's well hidden in some
sort of IQ test way)

~~~
aston
It's not really stated anywhere that the email address in your profile is not
public. Easy mistake to make.

